# Sargent gubbins and vehicle battery...



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

HI all,

Couple of questions if I may..........

1.
Is the vehicle battery charged automatically through the Sargent unit when on hookup?

2.
Is it only charged when I switch the control panel over the door to 'Vehicle Battery'?

3.
Is it 'safe' to put the vehicle battery on an external battery charger whilst connected to hookup?

Reason - our vehicle battery is so low on charge that it seems the Sargent unit can not / will not switch over to 'vehicle Battery' to enable us to charge it - therefore the only option is an external charger.

Hope this will not damage the Sargent unit!!!

Carl

Autotrail Cheyenne 696g 2005 Mercedes


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Carl, you have to switch on the vehicle battery charger on hook-up.
It defaults to the leisure battery.

I also had mine go to low for the Sargent unit to charge it.
What I did so there was no conflict was come off hook-up for 1/2 hour and charge vehicle battery from external charger, by this time the Sargent charger took over when I removed external charger.
I've done this a couple of times when I left things to long.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Barry - will do that now.........
Would hate to cause damage to the on-board circuits!!!
Carl


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

*Sargent gubbins and vehicle battery... Update.*

Quick update -

Did as Barry suggested - had the vehicle battery on external charger overnight and now the Sargent unit has taken over for the remaining charge to full............mind you, the unit did get extremely hot to the touch in the beginning but has now cooled to a more acceptable level.

Relief I can tell you..............I really didnt want to fork out over £100 for a new battery just now.

Carl


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Carl I had an Autotrail last year whilst I was awaiting my new Rapido, I had the same problem as you, I fitted the battery master and it solved all my problems, It was very easy to fit myself, It went in the box behind the seat.

If you are interested I have a used one which I no longer need as my Rapido has the same thing built in.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..

See this It will make eny electrical problems a thing of the past.. :wink:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> Carl I had an Autotrail last year whilst I was awaiting my new Rapido, I had the same problem as you, I fitted the battery master and it solved all my problems, It was very easy to fit myself, It went in the box behind the seat.
> 
> If you are interested I have a used one which I no longer need as my Rapido has the same thing built in.


Thankyou Les - that sounds like it could be the answer.
Does the battery master do away with the need to switch over the charging panel?

If you are sure you are not going to need it again, it would be most welcome - what can I offer you for it?

Carl


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > Carl I had an Autotrail last year whilst I was awaiting my new Rapido, I had the same problem as you, I fitted the battery master and it solved all my problems, It was very easy to fit myself, It went in the box behind the seat.
> ...


Yes, It ensures both batteries are kept charged when on EHU without the need to keep switching them over.


----------

